

Snapchat's CEO Is a Formidable Executive Who Is Poised to Change the World - jhonovich
http://www.businessinsider.com/snapchat-ceo-evan-spiegel-has-grown-up-2014-12

======
striking
It reads like an advert. Why did this need to be written? Who sat down and
came across a random email from Snapchat's CEO and thought it was so
insightful that they needed to write an entire article on it?

~~~
Throwadev
The emails are leaked from the Sony hack. People have been combing through
them and they came across the SnapChat ones this week. They came across ones
about Angeline Jolie/Kevin Hart/etc last week, and they will probably find
others to write blog posts about next week.

